# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  does flexibility affect gains in strength?

## TJsurgRehab22

I have really terrible posture which has caused my shoulders to round and hip flexors to tighten as well as being really inflexible in general. i was just wondering whether or not being inflexible is causing slow strength gains? i had read somewhere that inflexibility and imbalances in the body can make this happen. any input is helpful!

----------


## Sidney

I am not agree with this statement because flexibility is entirely different from the strength. We can't get the strength by the use of the flexibility. We should not waste our time by such old concept.

laguna beach health club

----------


## brad1986

It is true. Flexibilty has everything to do with Range of motion. With bad posture comes platoues in strength and serious potential for injurt. From your imbalances you should be doing this everyday: Stretch-pecs/anterior delts/quads and hipflexors

Activation exercise (light isolation exersice) for hamstrings/glutes/mid traps and rhomboids

These stretches and activation exercises will balance out your body allowing you to be more metabolic in your movments and less risk of injury

----------


## Catdad

> It is true. Flexibilty has everything to do with Range of motion. With bad posture comes platoues in strength and serious potential for injurt. From your imbalances you should be doing this everyday: Stretch-pecs/anterior delts/quads and hipflexors
> 
> Activation exercise (light isolation exersice) for hamstrings/glutes/mid traps and rhomboids
> 
> These stretches and activation exercises will balance out your body allowing you to be more metabolic in your movments and less risk of injury


Well said.

----------


## kolaking

Stretching and flexibilty is just a good attribute anyway, Promotes better blood and Oxygen flow to muscles and protects your joints and connective tissues from injury.

----------


## Far from massive

Join Date: Feb 2012Posts: 102









Originally Posted by brad1986

It is true. Flexibilty has everything to do with Range of motion. With bad posture comes platoues in strength and serious potential for injurt. From your imbalances you should be doing this everyday: Stretch-pecs/anterior delts/quads and hipflexors

Activation exercise (light isolation exersice) for hamstrings/glutes/mid traps and rhomboids

These stretches and activation exercises will balance out your body allowing you to be more metabolic in your movments and less risk of injury



Well said.


I would agree...other than the use of the word metabolic, did you mean to say anatomic as in anatomically correct? Or am I missing something?

----------

